# Wassernuß



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hi.

Hab mal ne Frage zur __ Wassernuß.
Ich hab in einem Buch gelesen das sie im Boden verankert sind und von dort aus an die Wasseroberfläche wächst.
Nun meine Frage.
Muss ich sie in den Boden pflanzen oder kann ich sie auch nur im Wasser an der Oberfläche treiben lassen.


Schöne grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

unsere __ Wassernuß treibt an der Oberfläche ihr "unwesen".
Sie dümpelt im Teich vor sich hin oder wird von den Fischis rumgeschubst    Bis jetzt verpackt sie das ganz gut...wächst und gedeiht.

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hi Mirko,

hast Du eine Wassernuss mit Nuss unten drann oder eine ohne?

Wobei - eigentlich egal - einfach im Wasser schwimmen lassen und wenn sie eine Nuss hat, dann sorgt sie auch für ein erneutes Erscheinen im nächsten Jahr - ohne Dein Zutun.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hi.

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten.
Nee, die hat keine Nuss. Wächst da noch eine und kann ich die Pflanze auch einpflanzen?


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hi Mirko,

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist sie ohne Nuss einjährig und da wächst auch nichts mehr. Aber vielleicht sagt Werner ja noch was dazu bzw. ich meine in seinem Katalog gelesen zu haben, dass Nüsse ab einer bestimmten Zeit nur noch ohne Nüsse verschickt werden können - aber frag mich nimmer, warum ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

an Deiner Pflanze wächst keine Nuss mehr, das geht nur, wenn die Pflanze im Boden verankert ist. Nach dem Bild zu urteilen hat Du nicht die einheimische Wassernuss (Trapa natans), sondern eine tropische Wassernuss (Trapa bicornis) in Deinem Teich. Die werden in riesigen Stückzahlen aus Südostasien eingeführt und bei uns als die einheimische Art verkauft. Normalerweise zwickt der Importeur auch gleich noch die Wurzel ab, damit die Pflanze sich auf keinen Fall selbst vermehren kann. Dann hast Du lediglich eine Rosette, die wie beschrieben von den Fischen im Teich rumgeschubst wird. Im Herbst färbt sie sich rot, und löst sich auf. Das war's dann. Selbst wenn sie noch eine Wurzel hätte, könnte sie sich bei unseren Temperaturen unmöglich vermehren. Das kann nur die echte einheimische Trapa natans. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hi.

Aha, dann hab ich also eine tropische Art.
Sie hat noch einen ca. 5 cm langen Stummel mit Wurzeln dran.

Treibt sie evtl. Ausläufer oder vermehrt sie sich nur durch die Nüsse?
Und könnte ich die __ Wassernuß auch in der Wohnug überwintern und dann im Frühjahr wieder in den Teich setzen?


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

die Wassernuss treibt keine Ausläufer und sie stirbt im Herbst ab. Überwintern im Haus funktioniert nicht, denn als einjährige Pflanze ist ihre Lebenszeit dann einfach abgelaufen. Okay ist das nicht, eine Pflanze die sich nur über Samen vermehren kann, vor dem Verkauf so zu behandeln, daß sie sich nicht mehr vermehren kann.

Werner


----------



## Christine (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Wassernuß*

Moin,

beim Blätterfischen ist mir gestern dieses Teil hier ins Netz gegangen:
 
Ich denke mal, es ist die Wassernuss. Ob sie dieses Jahr wiederkommt? Auf jeden Fall hab ich sie wieder versenkt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Wassernuß*

Hi Christine,

sieht schon irgendwie nach ner wassernuß aus. Die letzte die ich hatte besaß zwar 4 Spitzen (glaube ich zumindest ist schon 10 Jahre her), aber das kann womöglich auch mal weniger sein (sind ja Reste der Blütenblätter)

Mfg Frank (rechtschreibfehler sind Computerbedingt, muß mich erst mal mit dem Geburtstagsgeschenk zurechtfinden


----------



## Nymphaion (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Wassernuß*

Hallo,

das ist eindeutig der Same einer Wassernuss


----------



## usirius (9. Dez. 2017)

Teichforum.info schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko,
> 
> die Wassernuss treibt keine Ausläufer und sie stirbt im Herbst ab. Überwintern im Haus funktioniert nicht, denn als einjährige Pflanze ist ihre Lebenszeit dann einfach abgelaufen. Okay ist das nicht, eine Pflanze die sich nur über Samen vermehren kann, vor dem Verkauf so zu behandeln, daß sie sich nicht mehr vermehren kann.
> 
> Werner


Auch wenn dieser Beitrag schon etwas älter ist, aber ich möchte euch darüber informieren, dass ich entgegen alledem was man so über die Wassernuss als einjährige Pflanze hierzulande liest, gerade mit Erfolg dabei bin, die Wassernuss zu überwintern. Siehe Foto anbei. ;Da wir bald den kürzesten Tag des Jahres haben und es dann lichtmäßig wieder aufwärts geht, glaube ich dass die Aktion mit Erfolg enden wird. Mein Ziel ist es, in der nächsten Saison frühzeitig schon eine große und hoffentlich gleich mit Blüten loslegende Pflanze im Teich zu haben. Wer mehr wissen möchte, kann mich gerne fragen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Dez. 2017)

Hi Usirius,

ist es denn auch die echte winterharte europäische - einjährig weil im Winter Frost und Eis die schwimmende Laubrosette zwangsläufig zerstören - Trapa natans (der Samen hat 4 hakenförmige Auswüchse) oder ne asiatische (tropische) Trapa bicornis (da hat der Samen nur 2 Fortsätze wie oben auf Christines Foto erkennbar ist).
Wie haste die eigentlich so ohne weiteres aus dem Teich bekommen, bei meinen letzten 3 europäischen Wassernüssen  war die "Nabelschnur" zwischen Samenkorn und Blattrosette im Teich -3m lang


----------



## usirius (9. Dez. 2017)

Hi __ Knoblauchkröte, ich habe die europäische Form der Wassernuss dieses Jahr erstmals in Überwinterung. Die asiatische Form ist natürlich einfacher, die überwintere ich parallel, siehe Foto anbei. Ja, richtig, eine komplette Wassernuss aus dem Teich und ohne Beschädigung rauszubekommen ist etwas schwierig, und sie später platzsparend zu verstauen, noch schwieriger.... das gebe ich zu. Aber es gibt da zum Beispiel folgenden Trick: Man tue sie erst gar nicht in den Teich, dann muss man sie zum Überwintern da auch nicht rausholen!


----------

